# Which intervalometer for 5d mark iii ?



## avbmenon (Mar 26, 2012)

I was just wondering if any of you recent buyers of 5d mark iii had time to play with an intervalometer you owned from before and if it works.

I am considering getting one but not sure which ones works with mark iii besides the canon model,

please advice !!


----------



## JerryKnight (Mar 26, 2012)

I use this one, from Vello (it was Pearstone when I purchased)

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/749827-REG/Vello_RC_C2_ShutterBoss_Timer_Remote_for.html

If you look closely, it's almost identical to Nikon's ~$125 remote, as well as a couple others. It's fantastic - easy to use and very flexible.

As far as "if it works," any N3 (3-pin Canon remote connector) remote should work perfectly with any N3 camera like the 5D3.


----------



## se7en (Mar 26, 2012)

+1 on the Shutterboss


----------



## avbmenon (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback guys !! Appreciate it !!


----------



## nairfotografia (Jul 25, 2012)

have any one used Phottix Interval (wireless) with the Mark III?


----------



## AdamJ (Jul 25, 2012)

I paid about $20 new for mine on ebay. It does everything it's supposed to, including the option to set the number of shots at 'unlimited' (some impose a limit of 400 or something). Why pay more?


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 26, 2012)

AdamJ said:


> I paid about $20 new for mine on ebay. It does everything it's supposed to, including the option to set the number of shots at 'unlimited' (some impose a limit of 400 or something). Why pay more?


Yep these are great I have 2 that way when te light changes you can program the offline one and quickly swap them over


----------

